# Hinweise zur RMA bei G.Skill (2019)



## Cody_GSK (24. Oktober 2019)

*Bei der RMA eines G.SKILL Produktes, beachtet bitte folgende Schritte:*


Kontaktiert zuvor in jedem Fall den technischen Support ( deutschsprachig cody[at]gskill.com ), um abzuklären ob ein Garantiefall vor liegt.

Füllt den RMA Antrag, auf unserer Website unter RMA Request Form zu finden, vollständig aus.

Wenn der Antrag akzeptiert wird, erhaltet Ihr eine E-Mail mit Hinweisen zur weiteren Abwicklung durch unser RMA Center.
Die Bearbeitung der Anträge erfolgt in der Regel innerhalb von 2 Werktagen (gegebenenfalls Spam-Ordner kontrollieren). 

Sendet das defekte Produkt komplett (bei Arbeitsspeicher, alle Module die im Kit enthalten sind) ein und legt den RMA Begleitschein mit in das Paket. 
Der Artikel sollte ausreichend geschützt verpackt und mit einer versichertem Versandart verschickt werden.

Vermerkt auf dem Paket immer gut sichtbar die RMA Nummer und den Hinweis "No Commercial Value. For RMA only".

Sobald die Sendung im RMA Center eingegangen ist, wird der Status auf "received" aktualisiert.
Die Bearbeitungsdauer ab Erhalt des Artikels im RMA Center bis zum Versand des Austauschprodukts beträgt zur Zeit etwa 2,5 Wochen.
Der Status im RMA Center wird dann auf "completed" aktualisiert und Ihr erhaltet per E-Mail eine Versandbestätigung von TNT.

Bei Fragen zur RMA könnt Ihr euch erneut an cody[at]gskill.com wenden.
Die ausführlichere G.SKILL RMA Policy findet ihr in englischer Sprache auf unserer Webseite:

RMA Policy - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.​
Bitte beachtet dazu auch unsere internationalen Garantiebestimmungen:

Warranty - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.​


----------

